# Injured Pigeon



## tdllc (Jul 7, 2019)

Hi im Debbie, and im new to the forum. About 4 weeks ago my partner found a pigeon that had been attacked by a cat and undortunately had a broken wing. He asked me to make a decision whether to save or kill it. I hadnt got the heart to kill it so i left it in my front garden and put sown some food for it. The next day it was still in our garden and made the decision to keep him/her who I have names "Boris". He is kept in my gazebo where he is safe and well looked after he is feeding, drinking and walking however will never be able to fly again. He is kept in a large dog crate, he is so tame and lets me stroke him, pick him up and lets me touch his injured wing. I have strapped it up the best i can and see to him every day. He sits down and no longer gets scared or sits up to try and get out of my way. Is it cruel keeping him or am i doing okay taking care of him? I know he doesnt have a life now without not being able to fly but seems happy enough


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Our first pigeon Phoebe was a critically injured feral. She had a badly broken wing and was nearly decapitated. Vet sewed her up. She wasnt releasable but we gave her lots of attention and love and she was our baby for eight years. So your bird could have a great life if you take good care of him or her. Thank you for your rescue and caring.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

No, it's not cruel keeping him. If you have the space available, built him a small aviary where he will be safe (especially at night) and try and adopt another handicapped pigeon. If you are not sure about the sex, try and get another female. 2 females will get on, but 2 males won't.

You can add some fixtures to the aviary, like building a ladder for them. They will quickly figure out a way to get to the top by hopping from one perch to the other. Provide them with a nest up there and you will have 2 very happy pigeons.


----------

